# Please help me determine what is happening here



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a small patch (about 100sq ft) of grass and over the past two weeks it has been turning brown in spots. I water twice weekly but it has been soaked last weekend and again yesterday by heavy rains. We had 90 degree weather for a few days last week but it has cooled down to 70s to 80s.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

That looks like it's going partially dormant from the hot temps. Keep watering it every 2-3 days and fertilize it with some Milorganite or slow-release organic.


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for responding. I do have milorganite on hand but unfortunately I had applied some Scott's Summerguard a few days ago. How long after can I use the milorganite? Temps are in the 65-80 range these days.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

That is not dormancy. I am in NY too and have something similar going on. My lawn gets plenty of water. Have you tried pulling on it?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

LI NY here I have the same it's a fungus. Since you have KBG de thatch that area or just rake out the dead stuff and feed it KBG should fill it in.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Also remember with a cool season grass when summer is over and fall starts to roll in your grass will take a small step back get a little tan in color this is normal before it takes off with growth and green color


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

JimmyD35 said:


> That is not dormancy. I am in NY too and have something similar going on. My lawn gets plenty of water. Have you tried pulling on it?


Most of it has resistance when pulled on but some of it is coming out in patches, like a patch actually lifts off the soil tho it still has green blades (it was sod that was laid July 2020). The soil under is moist because we have been having a lot of rains from hurricane remnants passing through the area. It's definitely not a watering issue.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Could be bentgrass. I am thinking I have a similar issue.


----------



## nycbob (Aug 7, 2020)

If it comes up easy, most likely creeping bentgrass as stated above. Pull as much as u can then reseed the area.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I don't think it's bent grass. Bent grass has membranous ligule and rounded in the center I don't see that in the picture


----------



## GreenMountainLawn (Jul 23, 2019)

That's not bentgrass, at least not in that pic.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

That is not bent grass. That is likely summer/brown patch fungus. Looks like you also have some ryegrass in there, it probably got smoked in high temps.

Have you applied any fungicides at all? At this point with temps, you really don't need to, it's too cool overnight.

I would do the regular nitrogen program and let fall temps attempt to heal it.


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

cleohioturf said:


> That is not bent grass. That is likely summer/brown patch fungus. Looks like you also have some ryegrass in there, it probably got smoked in high temps.
> 
> Have you applied any fungicides at all? At this point with temps, you really don't need to, it's too cool overnight.
> 
> I would do the regular nitrogen program and let fall temps attempt to heal it.


No fungicides. The only thing I applied about a week ago is Scott's Summerguard. I'm really new to all this so I don't know about the nitrogen program, what do I need to do/get? I appreciate the help.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That looks like a fungal issue, but it is really hard to say with just picture of dead turf.

Brown Patch and Summer Patch are likely culprits this time of year on KBG. Brown Patch should have leaf lesions when the disease is active, though if it has killed the grass and burned itself out you won't see anything on the grass. Summer Patch is a root disease and you won't see anything on the blades. Summer Patch tends to look like drought kill in patches.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/brown-patch-in-turf/

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/summer-patch-in-turf/


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

I took a few more pics today that shows the damage. The new bare spots are from the raking I did yesterday.


----------



## RJM2017 (Mar 30, 2021)

Ravekiss said:


> I took a few more pics today that shows the damage. The new bare spots are from the raking I did yesterday.


I had a similar issue and found grubs eating it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't see lesions on the blades. That makes a lot of fungal diseases unlikely, though it could have already run the course and is gone, leaving dead grass behind. I'll second RJM2017 that grubs are a possibility. Could be drought damage, though looks too patchy. What have you applied so far this year?


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

bernstem said:


> I don't see lesions on the blades. That makes a lot of fungal diseases unlikely, though it could have already run the course and is gone, leaving dead grass behind. I'll second RJM2017 that grubs are a possibility. Could be drought damage, though looks too patchy. What have you applied so far this year?


I applied Scott's Summerguard about a few times during the summer. I applied milorganite late spring. Nothing else. I don't think it's drought damage since it's been raining a lot.


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

I think these guys are to blame for the issue I'm having….how can I get rid of them?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Crap - are those army worms? Are they already to New York?

Have you looked into Bifen (Talstar) even if it's not army worms?


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

thin_concrete said:


> Crap - are those army worms? Are they already to New York?
> 
> Have you looked into Biden (Talstar) even if it's not army worms?


According to google it looks like white curl grubs.


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

I've posted in the Pest Control boards to see if anyone can help me get rid of them and repair the grass.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

At this point you would add a 24 hour grub control. Once your sure you have grubs or army worms, best way to treat it is by applying an imidacloprid based product, like Merit, in late spring to early summer. Early june. That will interupt the lifecycle vs. treating after they've done damage.


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

kevreh said:


> At this point you would add a 24 hour grub control. Once your sure you have grubs or army worms, best way to treat it is by applying an imidacloprid based product, like Merit, in late spring to early summer. Early june. That will interupt the lifecycle vs. treating after they've done damage.


Thank you for responding… I read the MSU article here in the Pest Control board and I purchased and applied Bioadvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer and watered it in well. I also expect rain later today and tomorrow. 
When is it safe to patch the dead sections with sod? Do I have to wait or can I do it this weekend?


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn't wait, do it this weekend. To put your mind at ease, you could dig around a bit and make sure there's no live ones still.


----------



## world0022 (Sep 7, 2021)

I think I have similar damage. Ripped out most dead turf and overseeded on Sunday. Can I put down the grub killer now as well? Will it interfere with the germination process?


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

kevreh said:


> I wouldn't wait, do it this weekend. To put your mind at ease, you could dig around a bit and make sure there's no live ones still.


Thank you! I will inspect and patch this weekend. One more question, since the insecticide is in the soil, can I still apply some starter fertilizer after I patch with sod or do I have to wait?


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

world0022 said:


> I think I have similar damage. Ripped out most dead turf and overseeded on Sunday. Can I put down the grub killer now as well? Will it interfere with the germination process?


From what I've read while researching, the grub control doesn't affect the grass seeds and you can do both at the same time but I'm. I expert so maybe wait for someone knowledgeable to respond.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn't hesitate to do both.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

thin_concrete said:


> Crap - are those army worms? Are they already to New York?
> 
> Have you looked into Biden (Talstar) even if it's not army worms?


Not Armyworms. White grubs.

Grubex
Merit
Acelapryn G


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

thin_concrete said:


> Crap - are those army worms? Are they already to New York?
> 
> Have you looked into Biden (Talstar) even if it's not army worms?


I believe you men Bifen. Damn autocorrect lol


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

JimmyD35 said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > Crap - are those army worms? Are they already to New York?
> ...


Haha! Indeed! Bifen!


----------

